# Does Water Temperature Make your Tank Heavier??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I am wondering because I came across this calculator that ask's you to provide the temperature in & outside of your tank. So Does Warm Water weigh more then Cold Water??


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Uhm, I think warm water would be lighter than cold. Cold water is more dense is it not?

Maybe I am making this up lol. Makes sense in my head.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Volume changes with temperature, but mass does not. Density is a function of volume, that's why it changes with temperature, but I don't know how it can make a measurable difference in a tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

but here is what throws me off. When water is warm it has less oxygen but when water is cold it has more oxygen??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's due to the energy level of the gas molecules. The same reason you see bubbles when you boil water there are bubbles. The temperature excites the molecules causing them to go into gas form separate out of the water.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> but here is what throws me off. When water is warm it has less oxygen but when water is cold it has more oxygen??


I don't think that would even make a measurable difference i.e. the weight of air


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

beN said:


> I am wondering because I came across this calculator that ask's you to provide the temperature in & outside of your tank. So Does Warm Water weigh more then Cold Water??


Out of curiosity, what is the calculator calculating?
Depending on that we can probably tell you why its asking.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think the difference would be very much either way but maybe these will help :
WikiAnswers - Which is heavier cold or hot water
WikiAnswers - Why is cold water denser then hot water
WikiAnswers - Why does cold water have more oxygen in it than hot water


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeeeez guys getting all scientific on me lol

who knew, good facts dont know how i will ever use this info , but its in there now lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I love useless information, unfortunately most of my knowledge is useless... lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I don't think the difference would be very much either way but maybe these will help :
> WikiAnswers - Which is heavier cold or hot water
> WikiAnswers - Why is cold water denser then hot water
> WikiAnswers - Why does cold water have more oxygen in it than hot water


Wow, good links John, maybe they should label you Mr know it all too!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. obviously from the wiki, cold is heavier. but it must be unnoticeable. i just got off a 4 hr shift where i packed 26 5g buckets to the back and some were cold and some were warm i did not notice any difference. i guess if you had a 200g or more, then you might see a small difference. Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Wow, good links John, maybe they should label you Mr know it all too!


lol Grant...I was Mr Know it all before becoming a mod  :bigsmile:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Wow, good links John, maybe they should label you Mr know it all too!


May be a "Know Where to Find it All"  :lol:

Actually, already tried to named John "Link Master"


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Gordon...definitely more fitting.....I'm also sometimes a "Mr not close at all" lol & "Mr too much time on my hands"


----------

